# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Norma testo and deca and desma...good or fake?

## unlocked

Hi, i'd want an opinion on these products i got they are boxed(the boxes look good)nandrolone and testosterone from norma,winstrol from desma...pics are taken with the scanner so they have not so good quality...can you give me your opinion?thanx
ps:in the pics it's not well visible ologram on norma deca label but there is...

----------


## bodybuilder

The normas look just like the ones i got right in front of me now.

----------


## methan

quite hard to tell u these picts are to blurry, did u have a pict of desma vials.

----------


## unlocked

yes the desma i think good..a friend of mine took them from a month since now he's becaming a monster!!!the doubts are only on norma deca ...however i have to buy a better scanner because i have an hp multi function and the scanner is a shit!thank you

----------


## pavlenko

g2g //

----------


## mkp

Having a good body is certainly appreciable but muscles like that of a body builder or even more than that is a strict no with some people. But people resort to taking the steroids to build up the body and Colloidal Silver . It is quite a risk to take steroids to build up the muscles. It is not at all a healthy practice. But people are not ready to do hard work and gain the muscles. They want to follow the easy way. The Norma Nandrolone and Desma are widely used steroids for the same purpose.

----------

